# teff hay



## werecatrising (Oct 26, 2008)

Last time I bought hay I got a orchard grass mix that the buns loved. I went to get another bale today and they said the only grass hay they had was teff hay. Has anyone used this?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 26, 2008)

Teff Hay is a grass hay, so is fine to feed. You will find that it isnt very green aswell like timothy is, its more like meadow hay. It is pretty high in protein, so I would feed it along with 50% timothy. But it is good hay for show animals (and great for cattle, horses and sheep/goats.) and gives the coat a nice shine to it. It is a sweet hay so it is great for rabbits that dont like hay as much and it may just get them to eat more of eat, but unless you are feeding a young (6months and less) rabbit I wouldn't feed it without mixing with timothy or orchard grass.


ETA: I have just found this: 


> [font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica"]Teff is an African import grain that can be cut early for a high protein forage that is well accepted by livestock. It is being used more and more around the country as a supplemental annual forage as it is easily overseeded and grows rapidly. The US reports I can find on the internet have been positive and a history of Teff usage says it has been used overseas for over 100 years as horse feed. I have not seen any work on sugar content but if grain is present on the stalks would expect it to be high.


 


[/font]


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 26, 2008)

Teff Hay is a grass hay, so is fine to feed. You will find that it isnt very green aswell like timothy is, its more like meadow hay. It is pretty high in protein, so I would feed it along with 50% timothy. But it is good hay for show animals (and great for cattle, horses and sheep/goats.) and gives the coat a nice shine to it. It is a sweet hay so it is great for rabbits that dont like hay as much and it may just get them to eat more of eat, but unless you are feeding a young (6months and less) rabbit I wouldn't feed it without mixing with timothy or orchard grass.


ETA: I have just found this: 


> [font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica"]Teff is an African import grain that can be cut early for a high protein forage that is well accepted by livestock. It is being used more and more around the country as a supplemental annual forage as it is easily overseeded and grows rapidly. The US reports I can find on the internet have been positive and a history of Teff usage says it has been used overseas for over 100 years as horse feed. I have not seen any work on sugar content but if grain is present on the stalks would expect it to be high.


 


[/font]


----------

